# HEY this one idea helped me a lot (so far)



## larkspot (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi

I'm pretty deeply messed up with this depersonalization thing, but here's something that has helped me a lot. After about a year I realized it's all about reminding myself that I AM myself and that I AM human, despite what I feel.

This was my idea -- I took a pen and colored in a section of a paper about the size of my fingertip, pressed my index finger against the spot and stamped my fingerprints on the page, and labeled next to the fingerprints "me lol." I stared at the fingerprints and amazingly began to feel human again, realized myself by eternalizing a unique part of myself and my body onto paper. I laughed to myself because I realized I would have a pretty hard time creating those fingerprints if I wasn't ME.

My brain felt re-envoloped in itself. The experience brought me to tears. I think you should all try it. You ARE yourself and you ARE human. Don't forget it. Mind over matter!

I love you.


----------



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

i do something similar , i remind myself that I am in fact real because i happen to wake up with the same thoughts . same face , same this and that, When i wake up , i wash my face with cold icey water and repeat my name ,age height , weight , etc, while washing my face in water. . lol Also help to make a birth to now life story about your self.


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

> This was my idea -- I took a pen and colored in a section of a paper about the size of my fingertip, pressed my index finger against the spot and stamped my fingerprints on the page, and labeled next to the fingerprints "me lol."


I used a large range of techniques during my recovery, not exactly the same as this, but they were all based on helping me to re focus on my physical and emotional self and the physical world around me.

Keep going and good luck with your recovery.

JJ


----------



## Will87 (Feb 4, 2013)

For me its breathing techniques, taking a moment to pause all the anxiety and just breath in... and breath out... And also what i learned here is to stop thinking you re going insane or losing it, because if u were crazy u wouldnt know it! The fact that you question if ur going nuts make you SANE. I also try to be aware of patterns in my life. Things i do, think, avoid etc based on my anxiety. Sometimes you wil notice something youve been doing subconsciously for a long time not knowing you act/think out of anxiety, actually feeding your anxiety.

I like the idea though, gonna give it a try if i happen to have a bad day.


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

> For me its breathing techniques, taking a moment to pause all the anxiety and just breath in... and breath out... And also what i learned here is to stop thinking you re going insane or losing it, because if u were crazy u wouldnt know it! The fact that you question if ur going nuts make you SANE. I also try to be aware of patterns in my life. Things i do, think, avoid etc based on my anxiety. Sometimes you wil notice something youve been doing subconsciously for a long time not knowing you act/think out of anxiety, actually feeding your anxiety.
> 
> I like the idea though, gonna give it a try if i happen to have a bad day.


Voting for above as best post of Feb so far.

Add some techniques to beat DP/DR and you'll be half way to recovery.


----------



## fraginfo (Feb 7, 2013)

I practise a sort of relaxation which was invented by Jacobson. Here is the link: http://www.healing-journeys-energy.com/Progressive-Relaxation-Process.html, it does help.

Bye

Fraginfo


----------

